# AS modifier



## casadelowe (Apr 29, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find a list that is CPT code specific for the AS modifer?  Medicare is denying CPT codes 58263, 57260 and 57288 stating that AS modifier is not allowed with this code.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/pfslookup/02_PFSsearch.asp?agree=yes&next=Accept

Under "Type of information" click payment indicators 
next
next
enter CPT code 
On drop down key...select "all modifiers"
submit
*Assist Surgery column indicates payment status*

0-documentation required to support medical necessity
1-Assist may not be paid
2-Assist can be paid
9-concept does not apply


----------



## casadelowe (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  Do you know if there is a list more specific as to the type of provider that is the assistant surgeon?  In our case, the AS is a physician assistant.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 29, 2009)

Will this work?

http://www.aapa.org/gandp/surgicaldeniallist2006.pdf


----------

